# Has anybody tried Piz Buin self tanning colour dial?



## florabundance (May 26, 2009)

The media has finally (and probably quite rightly) scared me into never tanning again lol. I keep seeing ads for PIZ BUIN self-tanning lotion with color dial....(
PIZ BUIN Self-tanning Lotion Colour Dial 240ml) 

Has anybody tried it - what did you think?


----------



## sarahx (May 26, 2009)

I bought it when it first came out and it's introductory price was £11, from £17. It's quite good, I have a streak on my leg though because its not coloured like my XEN tan, so it's hard to know when it has rubbed in or which parts you have done.

I use the darkest and it's ok, not the best. Saying that, when I went into work yesterday like 5 people asked if I'de been on holiday...


----------



## florabundance (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahx* 

 
_its not coloured like my XEN tan._

 
would u recommend this then..is it worth the £££s?


----------

